# Referential classical/opera music for animation, help needed!:)



## jinoah (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all!

Nice to meet you all  I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction. I'm doing the sound design for a short animation that involves the birth and demise of a 3D animated character within the space of about a minute. 

I'm planning on having some music being played in the background as if it were coming from a radio. I was wondering if anyone knew of any pieces of music classical/opera or otherwise that had some particular reference to those themes ie in the title, the plot of an opera, composers emotional state! Whatever really, just so theres a link between what's being heard and the images onscreen.

Thanks in advance!
Jin


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

How about Beethoven's 5th symphony? That should help some and welcome 
to the forum.
judy tooley


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

jinoah said:


> ...the birth and demise of a 3D animated character within the space of about a minute.





jinoah said:


> ...some particular reference to... composers emotional state!


For composers who wore their heart on their staff paper, the obvious ones are Tchaikovsky and Mahler. Birth and demise inside of a minute, huh? Well... I guess Classical is our best chance.

I'm away from my recordings now, but I make the Trumpet Summons to the Major Chord Tutti to the Descending Figures to the Devil Trombone in the opening of Mahler's 5th symphony to clock in at about 50 seconds.

I'm not as familiar with the timing for the opening movement of Tchaikovsky's 4th symphony. Not at the VERY beginning, but in that work, we proceed from bouncy, dance-like strings to falling figures to the Trumpet Blast of Doom in a similarly short span of time.


----------

